# How to bring Ukrainian girlfriend to Australia



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new here 

cut the long story short. I have been talking to a Ukrainian girl online for a good 6 months now and have both fallen deeply in love. Fantastic girl 

now the problem is, she wants to move to Australia so we can be together and I am not sure where to start. She is a doctor in her country so I thought it might be easier for her to get a working visa here? or is it easier for her to get a tourist visa? I'm not sure which approach to take 

is it a hard process to get here to move to Australia? and it is possible? 

any info or advice would be much appreciated guys. I am kind of depressed and down because I have heard its next to impossible


----------



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

The way I see it there are 3 pathways:

1) She applies for a visa under the skilled migration program (https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/). I know very little about this process though, so hopefully someone else can help you there. I do, however, think you will have to check whether her qualifications as a doctor in Ukraine will be valid in Australia or not. She might have to get certifications for her occupation here as well (this cost a lot of money).

2) She comes over on a Tourist Visa and also uses the time to see if she can get a job that is willing to be her sponsor. It's stricktly forbidden to work on a Tourist Visa though, and even applying for work is probably not technically allowed... But that way you would at least get to know each other better and could try to figure out your options together.

3) She applies for a Tourist Visa for 12 months (but will possibly get a No Further Stay condition to it, meaning she will HAVE to leave after 12 months), live together the entire time and gather enough evidence to apply for a Partner Visa afterwards. Again, she won't be able to work at all during that year in Australia, so this does require some savings. She'll also have to convince customs that she actually intends to stay this long for a holiday alone.

Unfortunately, Ukraine is not part of the WHV program.

Hopefully someone else will be able to help you out a bit more


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

Hey mate. My name is Valeria. I'm Russian girl. ( Almost Ukranian.lol) . That is so awesome you're in love with Ukranian girl. I'm more than sure she is fantastic beautiful .. 
I would like to tell you my story  .
I'm currently in Australia, Sydney. I've been traveling around the world and during my staying in Thailand i've met some Australian guy. It was love at first sight. Soon he returned to OZ and i continued to travel. We've stayed in touch all the time. Facebook, Skype etc. While traveling in Malaysia, KL, he asked me to come to Sydney. It was a little bit complicated because i didn't have a VISA. We checked some information and there was only one best option to come to OZ is apply for a Tourist VISA. I've got all documents ( my parents have sent me from Russia), he sent me invintation letter, the letter, which has been told about our history, that we met and now i would like to come to OZ to visit my friends etc. Well, i've prepared lot's of documents ( The most important thing is to show to immigration office what you don't have any immigration purposes). I gave away the documents to Australian embassy in KL and flew out to Bali. In two weeks later i've got my VISA. Now I'm here. I completely fell in love with Sydney . Now we are thinking what is the best option for us to stay together forever. My visa is getting expired in one month.. 

The best option for you guys is : Applying for a Tourist visa. She has to prepare all the documents to show to Australian consuls that she doesn't have any immigration purposes. Ask her, if she has a good "Visas stories" . I have a lot of visas from different countries. I've been in USA, Europe and so on. Visas to other countries is a great proof that she loves to travel and has no immigration purposes as i said before. 

By the way, it's pretty dificult to get visas to any countries for Russian and Ukranian citizen. 
But truly love is stronger than anything else. 

If you have any question i would like to help you. 
Good luck with your love. Cheers. Valeria.


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

By the way , this is a big risk to apply for a Tourist visa for a 12 months. Probably she would not to get enough proof to show, that she has traveling purposes only. One of the important documents is : reference from bank account which have to tell she has enough money to live in a country.


----------



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

Wow thank you so much for the replies guys! 

and Lera thank you for sharing your story! it has now restored my hope 

I'm sure I have many questions to ask you! so please bare with me haha


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

Anytime, any questions. That's my pleasure!!!!!


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

What part of Australia are you living in?


----------



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

Lera said:


> What part of Australia are you living in?


Sydney!


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

CJ_SPARTA said:


> Sydney!


Nice Nice ))) Lovely City!!


----------



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

Lera said:


> By the way , this is a big risk to apply for a Tourist visa for a 12 months. Probably she would not to get enough proof to show, that she has traveling purposes only. One of the important documents is : reference from bank account which have to tell she has enough money to live in a country.


She has no savings 

this doesn't look good does it? she is worried this is not going to work out, and It will take her 2 years to save enough money..


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

Hey mate. It's sucks. Specially because doctors salary in Ukraine is about $ 300-400 in month. If you gonna pay for her trip to Australia ( air tickets, accomondation etc) is ok. She can find money, ask of her friends,parents,wherever just to pit on her bank account, then print it just to show what she has money. I didn't hava any saving as well. My mother sent money to my account, and after i printed and made it done she returned her money back.


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

Check on Department of Immigration and Citizen website. You need to find Tourist VISA ( Subclass 676). There is a list of documents required for the VISA.


----------



## jackking (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi C J , Im new here ,so im saying hello to to you ,and im from Sydney . 
The main reason im writing to you i also have Ukraine girl friend who is also a Doctor .
Her name is Oksana and she is 34 . Their are so many scams out their i hope she is not the same person , even tho i trust her . I be having the the same problem,s you Sparta . Ukraine ,People get homesick i heard so it is a very hard to keep them
happy in a new country .
BYe Jackking


----------



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

jackking said:


> Hi C J , Im new here ,so im saying hello to to you ,and im from Sydney .
> The main reason im writing to you i also have Ukraine girl friend who is also a Doctor .
> Her name is Oksana and she is 34 . Their are so many scams out their i hope she is not the same person , even tho i trust her . I be having the the same problem,s you Sparta . Ukraine ,People get homesick i heard so it is a very hard to keep them
> happy in a new country .
> BYe Jackking


Hey buddy

I hope its not the same person

can you please tell me more details? maybe we can help each other out..


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Have either of u guys been over to her country and met her in person?


----------



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Have either of u guys been over to her country and met her in person?


Not yet. I am meeting her next month for the first time. Wish me luck lol


----------



## jackking (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi again , Good luck on your first meeting ,


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

U are flying over to her country? How exciting what an adventure! I'm off to Ghana myself in 2 weeks but this is my 21 st trip in 4.5 years (19 to Malaysia where we used to share a house) good luck!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

What about u jackking? Have u flown over to meet her yet?


----------



## CJ_SPARTA (May 23, 2013)

jackking said:


> Hi again , Good luck on your first meeting ,


Btw my girlfriends name is margarita and she is 28, lives in lugansk.


----------



## jackking (Jun 26, 2013)

*meeting with her*

hi i have not meet her in person only letter writing .
she won,t give me her telephone no even tho i have asked twice for it .


----------



## jackking (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks Sparta my girl is a different age and lives in a different town in ukraine .


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Jacking please be very careful. U need to see her pice on webcam and talk to her on the phone regularly before u go further. What is her excuse she won't give u her phone no?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

* live on webcam


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

jackking said:


> hi i have not meet her in person only letter writing .
> she won,t give me her telephone no even tho i have asked twice for it .


Hi Jackking, i'm curious about what visa it is you are intending to apply for and if it is for yourself or for your girlfriend? Or if you are intending on applying at all.

I only ask becuase if you plan on applying as a sponsor for a prospective marriage visa - you have to be able to prove you have met your girlfriend in person. At the moment, you do not meet the requirements for this visa.

Chicken is right, please take caution and insist on further contact before you proceed with your relationship and sponsorship.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I was thinking he was just talking about a tourist visa... I could be wrong, though! Still...


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tourist visa would certainly be safer so he can spend some quality time with his GF before taking that leap!


----------



## njulet (May 30, 2013)

Kmarees1986 how did your hubby's tourist visa go?


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

He arrived yesterday    x


----------



## njulet (May 30, 2013)

Oh wow thats nice nw u cn relax n put yr feet up.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

I sure can, he's making up for the past 2.5 months and looking after me well x


----------



## njulet (May 30, 2013)

Success story im a bit comforted that your huby got his visa since we both made the same mistake on the initial application as ineligible sponsors. So just waitin on my mums tourist visa. Fingers crossd


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

It didn't affect it at all! When did you reapply? Ours too exactly 7 working days to come through. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## njulet (May 30, 2013)

Oh wow thats great then. We just sent it in ths tuesday so just hanging in there.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I was thinking its not advisable for jacking to pay for a ticket to Australia for someone he had not met and who won't give her phone no. Tourist visa or not, pls go to her and meet her first before u even try and bring her here


----------

